# The joys of the older cat....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hubby and I are pushing senior status ourselves, so we have long since discovered the joys of early to bed, early to rise! We went to bed last night with the sounds of 7 kittens romping and rolling in the other room while, Maddie, Jack, Coco, Lacey and Phoebe settled down happily with mom and dad. Everyone resumed their places of snoozing and we all had a very quiet, blissful few moments of listening to the antics of the kittens across the hall before we all fell fast asleep. Phoebe has decided that a small soft travel pillow placed right between our pillows is the perfect spot for her - especially when we put a small baby blanket over her (she gets chilled easily). Coco sleeps by my side and Maddie at my feet. Jack sleeps on the porch this time of year while Lacey has her own room so Coco will not bother her. No one stirs until we get up to feed them in the morning. Heaven.

This makes me resolve to never, ever, ever adopt a kitten or anyone under 4 ever again. I just LOVE my quiet time way too much!

:smiles:smiles:smiles:smiles


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

But the kittens are so cute! Seriously now, I understand completely. However, I am glad you got to foster these little ones.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds blissful


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm a late to bed, early to rise person but the cats are ALWAYS up earlier.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so lucky - my 3 (ages 8, 7 and 1) are so laid back and do exactly what yours do Marcia: they go to bed when we do, sleep all night, and get up when we get up. If we sleep in too late, if anything it is the 8 yr. old that will grumble and grouse at us lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can relate.... most of the time.

Last night we all went to bed at the same time and the boys slept peacefully until I got up this AM.

Book still gets into things at night but he's older now and learned to be more sneaky and quiet. That works for me. 

Occasionally MowMOw gets himself into a tear in the middle of the night and chases Book around.It's good though because Book has FINALLY learned that next to me at night is the safest place when MowMow is like that and MowMow wouldn't *dare* attack him on the bed and risk waking me. It's one of the two things that would cause **** to rain down on him.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Occasionally MowMOw gets himself into a tear in the middle of the night and chases Book around.It's good though because Book has FINALLY learned that next to me at night is the safest place when MowMow is like that and MowMow wouldn't *dare* attack him on the bed and risk waking me. It's one of the two things that would cause **** to rain down on him.


I always thought it was Book who was the troublemaker and MowMow was the gentleman. I'm so confused! :crazy

anyway, i am with Marcia. yes, kittens are extremely cute, but the seniors are the ones i will always want to adopt or foster. they are more my speed for one thing. and i just really want them to have a loving home in their golden years. unfortunately my current girl, angel (13 now), does NOT necessarily let me sleep thru the night. i think it's more my fault, tho, because i'm such a light sleeper. i wake up whenever she decides to groom or when she has to go to the bathroom. even small noises wake me up. i should wear ear plugs, but i find them a little uncomfortable.

marcia, you are in cat heaven for sure!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Hubby and I are pushing senior status ourselves, so we have long since discovered the joys of early to bed, early to rise! We went to bed last night with the sounds of 7 kittens romping and rolling in the other room while, Maddie, Jack, Coco, Lacey and Phoebe settled down happily with mom and dad. Everyone resumed their places of snoozing and we all had a very quiet, blissful few moments of listening to the antics of the kittens across the hall before we all fell fast asleep. Phoebe has decided that a small soft travel pillow placed right between our pillows is the perfect spot for her - especially when we put a small baby blanket over her (she gets chilled easily). Coco sleeps by my side and Maddie at my feet. Jack sleeps on the porch this time of year while Lacey has her own room so Coco will not bother her. No one stirs until we get up to feed them in the morning. Heaven.
> 
> This makes me resolve to never, ever, ever adopt a kitten or anyone under 4 ever again. I just LOVE my quiet time way too much!
> 
> :smiles:smiles:smiles:smiles


Marcia, so understand.

You have a home that is so very suitable to the seniors.
Plenty of others to take the young ones.

I thank God, literally, that people like you and your husband exsist for the older ones to have a chance that cross your path.

Blessings to you and your home, human and otherwise.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Huh, how come your seniors sleep all night and my 3 old guys do the dance of doom at 3 AM with the feed me NOOOW meows. Even if I feed at 11 pm they still insist and dance until somebody gives up and feeds them.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Your home sounds like bliss. How lucky ALL the kitties (and you and hubby) are.
I can just picture Phoebe on a travel pillow...adorable!
Enjoy the kittens while you can; you will miss that too....but I totally get what you're saying.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Last night I woke up at 2AM to Phoebe grooming herself beside me on her pillow. She realized I was awake and leaned over and licked my cheek. OMG...
I'm falling in love.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Last night I woke up at 2AM to Phoebe grooming herself beside me on her pillow. She realized I was awake and leaned over and licked my cheek. OMG...
> I'm falling in love.


:heart:heart:heart:heart:catmilk:cat3


----------

